# August trip to Lake Garda



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

I would appreciate some advice regarding route and stops please.

We have Berndtson & Berndtson map of Lake Garda, Caravan Club Book, Bord Atlas and Sat Nav.

One problem is that we have to go in August to meet up with our daughter and family. The other problem is that my husband now finds 200 miles driving per day the most he wishes to do. Our normal style is to go with the flow and enjoy the trip however far we travel.

We will wake up in Calais on 6th August and have to be near Salo on 13th August. I planned to have a week to get there to enable us to adapt to the temperature change. Places to stop for a day twice on route would be welcome. (Also my maximum walking range is 1 mile.) 

It would also be good to stop on Verona side of lake for one night. Is it possible to find somewhere without booking? At his age my husband loses patience so that searching hard for an elusive overnight stop is not something I plan to do.

I have read that it is advisable to travel around Italian Lakes clockwise (lakeside) as there are overhanging rocky places which might cause problems for higher vehicles. Is this true of the Verona side of Lake Garda? How fast is the traffic moving in August when I understand the area will be heaving?

I would also appreciate advice re the return journey which I have allowed only 3 1/2 days for, to be home for the Bank Holiday.

We would rather avoid toll roads, but I can get travel sick winding in and out along mountain river valleys even when sitting in the cab. TomTom did that to us when heading to St Tropez last year. We paid the toll coming home.

Looking forward to any suggestions.

Thanks
Joyce


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Day 1 - to Calais area.

Day 2 - Calais - Ostend - Brussels - Arlon - Luxembourg. Fill up with cheap diesel and have an overnight stop. (230 miles ish from Calais)

Day 3 - Luxembourg - Metz - Charmes - overnight stop. (Camping Municipal or the Aire) - 125 miles

Day 4 - Charmes, Epinal, Bussang, Basle, Lucerne area. Overnight stop. 160 miles

Day 5 - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Milan - Garda. 220 miles ish.

There are a lot of sites in the towns of Peschiera del Garda and Desenzano del Garda. Both have a frequent train service to Verona, Peschiera also has a bus service.

Garda will be packed in August - it is high season in Italy until the 23/24 August.

The majority of routes to Garda are about 750 miles from Calais.

For your quicker return....

Garda - Milan - Chiasso - Lake Lugano.

Lake Lugano - Lucerne - Basle - Colmar area.

Colmar - Metz

Metz - Calais

etc

Russell


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Lake Garda in August*

Thanks Russell

The route to take to Lake Garda was just what we needed. We followed your directions and had a wonderful holiday.

Thanks very much

Joyce


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Lake Garda in August*



dragonflyer said:


> Thanks Russell
> 
> The route to take to Lake Garda was just what we needed. We followed your directions and had a wonderful holiday.
> 
> ...


Isn't it nice when someone gives a bit of feedback (and thanks) on their return, or when their problem has been solved. 

Makes it all worthwhile. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

Hi

Yes Dave I agree, it is nice to have a comment back after the event.

Joyce - glad you had a good trip. Where did you stay in the end? Any sites worth recommending to others?

I am back to Italy - weather permitting - in October. If the weather is lousy, Lloret de Mar instead!

Russell


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*August in Lake Garda*

Hi Russell

We stayed at Villa Garuti, Via del Porto 5, Padenghe sul Garda for 2 days. 
Site on main road close to lake - very compact pitches with oleander bushes and shaped fir arches making moving van difficult. Small pool but direct access to lake to steep peebly beach approx 200m long. Adjacent to small marina/port. Restaurant on site. In peak season had a lot of transitory campers. We just dropped in and asked for a pitch. Excellent La Collina supermarket 500m along road for fresh bread/milk and fruit/veg. However it is an Organic Shop and has a lot of pricey gift type goods.

We also stayed at Fornella near S Felice del Benaco near Salo as recommended by Judgemental for 9 nights. This is a wonderful site for children but would not be our choice as it is too isolated for walking to the shops or bus stop. I did enjoy the swimming however, in the lake and in the two different types of swimming pool. The facilities were truly the cleanest most maintained we have ever encountered. Top marks 110%. I liked the timed showers too.

On our last day almost, I discovered the 'Lagir Alpina map Lago di Garda - Wanderkarte'. This is almost like an ordinance survey map and shows all the camping sites around the lake area. We enjoyed our trip so much we intend to go again and this map will allow us to locate sites and look them up on the internet. We can then move around the lake trying the more interesting ones.

Regards
Joyce


----------

